# Passing through Colorado - question about buying & possibility of checkpoints



## slow5.0 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey all, first post in a while. I'll be driving through Denver next month and am stoked about being able to pick up some legal bud. I've done some reading, and it appears as though visitors can only buy up to 1/4oz. Does this mean I could go to 4 diff shops and end up with an oz? I assume they would only check ID for age, not register me into some system for tracking buying habits. 

Also, I'll be leaving Colorado via I-25 (into Idaho). Should I be worried about drug checkpoints? I know Idaho is conservative as hell, so I want to be sure I'm not gonna get a felony charge for trying to leave the state with bud (it wouldn't be more than an oz, but still). 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## diet coke (Aug 18, 2013)

no, not till january. still need a dr. note.


----------



## Havek (Aug 18, 2013)

You need to consume said marijuana while still in CO, if I understand it correctly. You cannot cross state borders with it, as it isn't legal in those states, and if caught you WILL face charges.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2013)

diet coke said:


> no, not till january. still need a dr. note.


You sound like you were working at all the dispensaries I visited there back in May! Poor planing on my part.


----------



## slow5.0 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok, so apparently diet coke is correct. The news articles I read didn't make it particularly clear, but no buying in CO as a visitor until next year. 

Does anyone from CO know how easy/ safe it is to buy from sources other than dispensaries? Other than asking people at gas stations or restaurants who look like they might smoke, I've seen a lot of talk about the possibility of buying via craigslist. This sounds sketchy as hell to me, and a good way to get robbed or busted by the police, but I figured I'd ask since I'd really like to try some Colorado bud and don't know what the laws are like for low-level illicit deals.


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 19, 2013)

Ski resort, skate park, rafting. all places you will find heads particularly in herb friendly, extreme sport, laden CO.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Aug 19, 2013)

Craigslist definitely is your best bet and most likely will get better than whats in dispensaries. 90% of what they have is crap and the other 10% is overpriced.


----------



## slow5.0 (Aug 20, 2013)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Craigslist definitely is your best bet and most likely will get better than whats in dispensaries. 90% of what they have is crap and the other 10% is overpriced.


Do you mean that the dispensaries are crap/ overpriced, or that what's on craigslist is overpriced/ crap? I'm used to $60/8th, $120/q here so even if it's overpriced it'll prob still be a deal to me


----------



## Baxter Wentworth (Aug 20, 2013)

slow5.0 said:


> Do you mean that the dispensaries are crap/ overpriced, or that what's on craigslist is overpriced/ crap? I'm used to $60/8th, $120/q here so even if it's overpriced it'll prob still be a deal to me


I think he/she means the dispensaries are crap. I have to disagree, especially around Denver where competition is fierce.


----------



## BadDog40 (Aug 20, 2013)

If you like tiny ass bottom nugs that arent cured being passed off as top shelf then the you'll love dispensaries.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Aug 20, 2013)

What the OP said about leaving the state with marijuana, yes, this is going to be a huge issue for tourists and others driving out of Colorado. Kansas , Nebraska , Wyoming, Utah, Oklahoma and Texas. The panhandle of Oklahoma is going to be real busy with deputies and OSP stopping people.Oklahoma has some hard ass sentencing on marijuana, Texas does too.

Northern Texas parked on the road watching vehicles take US Highway 287 southbound or interstate 27 southbound. Texas LEOs are going to be making a lot of stops checking people for marijuana that are coming from Oklahoma traveling south from Jan. onward in 2014. Law enforcement of Colorado's neighboring states are going to see their chance to do shakedowns on travelers leaving Colorado to keep that LEO revenue flowing into their states.


The states that border Colorado are all going to see a lot of increased traffic stops next year when retail sales begin in Colorado. I think Colorado is going to be a blackmarket distribution hub for a lot of the US. Black market growers and sellers are going to see their chance to use Colorado for major indoor grow ops and I think a lot are now, but even more later down the line to supply other states with grade A quality herb for higher profits. The border states of Colorado know this and this too will be a reason for increased traffic stops by their law enforcement on vehicles coming out of Colorado. Starting in 2014 when retail sales begin, this is just going to increase the traffic stops going out of Colorado. 

Even if you have a little less than an ounce heading to Idaho, learn how to hide that shit well. Make a stealth trap for your vehicle.


----------



## Baxter Wentworth (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder if bordering states will set up agricultural inspections like California.


----------



## Baxter Wentworth (Aug 21, 2013)

Out of state folks would crap their pants with joy if they found themselves inside a Colorado dispensary. Grow your own if you want total control and great prices, but the pot shops have mind blowing variety and good quality.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas and Missouri are all hot as fuck.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are heading east on I70 or I80 they are posted up all along the way. A lot of the time there is 3 of them sitting on the side of the highway 2 cars and a k9. I saw a sign in the middle of no where Kansas one time that said "Drug Enforcement Checkpoint K9 unit present". If you ever see anything like that keep driving and don't get off at the nearest exit or rest stop because they are waiting there for anyone who sees the sign and tries to get off interstate. Be safe!!!


----------



## BigEasy1 (Aug 21, 2013)

This war on drugs is like crack cocaine for law enforcement. These mo' fo's are addicted to the revenue it provides. It's not about right or wrong anymore, it's about money.


----------



## slow5.0 (Aug 22, 2013)

TreeOfLiberty said:


> What the OP said about leaving the state with marijuana, yes, this is going to be a huge issue for tourists and others driving out of Colorado.
> ...
> Even if you have a little less than an ounce heading to Idaho, learn how to hide that shit well. Make a stealth trap for your vehicle.


Thanks for taking the time to reply! In my OP I think I got my directions a bit mixed up.. I'll be traveling out of Denver and into Wyoming on I-25N, then switching to I-80W in Cheyenne, then a few smaller highways into Idaho. Not sure if it's relevant but figured I'd clarify. 

From the sound of it, the ramp-up in checkpoints won't be quite as much an issue until next year. I was kinda hoping someone from the area could chime in whether there are known stops already in operation along this route. I've read that the border patrol even has stops as far inland as Oklahoma, so I just wanted an idea of what I'm getting myself into if I do pick up in Denver. And as far as K9 units go, you may as well save the time hiding it and just put it on the dash if they have dogs, because if it's there, they're gonna find it. 

Anywho, thanks a bunch for all the opinions, you guys are awesome


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Sep 1, 2013)

slow5.0 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply! In my OP I think I got my directions a bit mixed up.. I'll be traveling out of Denver and into Wyoming on I-25N, then switching to I-80W in Cheyenne, then a few smaller highways into Idaho. Not sure if it's relevant but figured I'd clarify.
> 
> From the sound of it, the ramp-up in checkpoints won't be quite as much an issue until next year. I was kinda hoping someone from the area could chime in whether there are known stops already in operation along this route. I've read that the border patrol even has stops as far inland as Oklahoma, so I just wanted an idea of what I'm getting myself into if I do pick up in Denver. And as far as K9 units go, you may as well save the time hiding it and just put it on the dash if they have dogs, because if it's there, they're gonna find it.
> 
> Anywho, thanks a bunch for all the opinions, you guys are awesome


Have you ever been on I25 north or i80 through the whole state of Wyoming? In Wyoming n i80 I drive from chyenne to Boise and didn't see a single cop or state patrol so I doubt you have anything to worry about. I used to do runs with up to 3 pounds from ft Collins to colorado spring/ canon city weekly for my girlfriends step dad and only once I was pulled over. No drug dogs for me, just a fix it ticket for my windshield. Just make sure you drive the speed limit and the state troopers and cops around Denver will leave you alone.


----------



## Toking Swede (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning fellow tokers,

Not sure if it's OK or not to re-open this old thread, but I figured it would be better than make a new one. Please correct me if I'm wrong, and I will redo. Also, I hope OP is OK with me hi-jacking his question

I live very close to the Mexican border, and we have customs checkpoints down here on every road leaving the city. Kind of cool when you have friends over from out of the country, but other than that it gets old pretty fast. Any-who ... there will always be a K-9 present when you pass, and I have never dared bringing some of my home grown herbs when I go out of town for the weekend. Is this scare justified? Can you hide the goods well enough for the dogs not to spot it? Unless there is heavy traffic, they will at least circle the cars once.

Thank you all!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 18, 2014)

Toking Swede said:


> Good morning fellow tokers,
> 
> Not sure if it's OK or not to re-open this old thread, but I figured it would be better than make a new one. Please correct me if I'm wrong, and I will redo. Also, I hope OP is OK with me hi-jacking his question
> 
> ...


I live down I'm San Diego and have those boarder checks all around me too on the majo freeways going north, it's there last chance to get the drugs after the boarder, iv gone through with weed cause I'm a patient but boarder patrol are Feds so they don't listen to med laws. 
Either way it's pretty much a roll of the dice iv done it a lot and gone right through but the time they did get me they just though my weed away let me keep my pipe and said "don't bring this shit through our checkpoints again you WILL get caught" I'm just like ya ya ok buddy see ya ha.


----------



## Flagg420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Won't last much longer... Our legalization efforts have cut the value of mexican weed down to 1/5 of what it was, in 5yrs. 

Means now there is more money in making it legal.

Means the U.S. Government can care now...

All that said... just roll oil/wax! I rolled right thru half a dozen international airports w/ my oil, never had an issue.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 26, 2014)

My uncle uses oils daily and travels often through international airports. Keep it with your other personal care products while traveling and just use common sense. Cops won't know what cannabis oil or lip balm is.


----------



## Flagg420 (Sep 26, 2014)

grab one o them old yellow carmex tins.... load w/ like 5g of oil, lol.... rawr!


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

_So I'm planning a trip from "far north" down to Co. 

I was recently there earlier in the year 2014, after the recreational laws have passed. It's a nightmare to get quality stuff where I am so, you can let your imagination go as to what I'm looking to do. 

The trail leads me through Wy., S.D., and N.D. to get home. (Still in the "good Ole U.S.A.").

Anyone have a suggestion on routes or places of interest to avoid like the plague? I have no criminal record, old enough to know the inherent risks and how to do the speed limit in a non discript vehicle. 

Just looking for heads ups. 
_


----------



## CO HIGH CO (Oct 4, 2014)

Out of state plates get attn, but I was only followed close, never pulled or questioned when I moved back. Don't freak or give them a reason.
I drive I25 N to ft Collins regularly, theyre out there but is pretty thin, run with the spawn @ rush hour. 
Colorado law enforcement are the coolest in the country!


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

CO HIGH CO said:


> Out of state plates get attn, but I was only followed close, never pulled or questioned when I moved back. Don't freak or give them a reason.
> 
> I drive I25 N to ft Collins regularly, theyre out there but is pretty thin, run with the spawn @ rush hour.
> Colorado law enforcement are the coolest in the country!


Thanks for the info, doing ALOT of homework and pre- navigation, bookmarking legalities. I'm sure Co. Enforcement are as the new laws force them to...other states not so much


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

The surrounding states must be making big bank off of CO 

2 words 

Civil Forfetiure


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 4, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> Won't last much longer... Our legalization efforts have cut the value of mexican weed down to 1/5 of what it was, in 5yrs.
> 
> Means now there is more money in making it legal.
> 
> ...


Some unscrupulous dispensaries that always seem to shelve crap are actually fronts for the cartel. They backdoor their good bud to go out of state for big bucks, meanwhile they shelve the crap from the outdoor cartel grows and they don't care because it's not where they make their real money.


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> The surrounding states must be making big bank off of CO
> 
> 2 words
> 
> Civil Forfetiure


Only those who are uneducated and lack discipline to do their homework


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

someonesnamehere said:


> Only those who are uneducated and lack discipline to do their homework


I dont think so , Their can always be losses no mater how minor


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> I dont think so , Their can always be losses no mater how minor


Proof is THERE in the puddin....puddin ;-D


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

someonesnamehere said:


> Proof is THERE in the puddin....puddin ;-D


Please explain ? ?


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> Please explain ? ?


No need, you said it all


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

Gnight all :-*


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

someonesnamehere said:


> Only those who are uneducated and lack discipline to do their homework



Situation :

A man rydes his bick to work (citizen in good standing)
Coming home is is stoped by law 
He is suspected of anything 
He takes his boots off to reveal a very thin coat of white powder that smells like menthol (It's talcum foot powder thats legal)
Law says its a illegal drug
Law confiscates his boots, socks, and bike via Civil Forfeiture 
No charges are filled 

I count 4 looses via Civil forfeiture


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

,


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> Situation :
> 
> A man rydes his bick to work (citizen in good standing)
> Coming home is is stoped by law
> ...


And again you prove my point. Leet speekz is as old as it was when it was conceived in W.O.W.
And don't believe anything you hear and/or read.

Sir, if you ever expect someone to take you more than a forum troll...use correct grammar in matters such as this.


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

Educate yourself and use your resources, if any. Public media is geared to scare the masses and sheeple


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

someonesnamehere said:


> And again you prove my point. Leet speekz is as old as it was when it was conceived in W.O.W.
> And don't believe anything you hear and/or read.
> 
> Sir, if you ever expect someone to take you more than a forum troll...use correct grammar in matters such as this.



And your point is what ? ? ?

and yes my grammer / spelling sucks , I do apologize for that

But my posts are legible (mostly) , And Im not the one avoiding a question for 4 posts


----------



## someonesnamehere (Oct 4, 2014)

My friend, I am not avoiding a question;


someonesnamehere said:


> Only those who are uneducated and lack discipline to do their homework


is how this all started. You are using poor information. 

Just by reading this thread and many others like it, comparing notes and others experiences, studying maps; I had my questions answered long before you added your .5 cents  

Adure


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 4, 2014)

someonesnamehere said:


> My friend, I am not avoiding a question;
> 
> 
> is how this all started. You are using poor information.
> ...



So your saying civil forfetiture does not exist ? ? ?

Oh learned one teach me .......... Cause I dont have a clue WTF your speaking about , and I strongly suspect you dont either


----------



## seek guy (Oct 7, 2014)

Was thinking bout another road trip to denver - im an out of stater so were could I pick up seeds at whole visiting


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 10, 2014)

ya thats about the only thing your going to get out of colorado in a car lol.. gotta mail shit to yourself.. honestly.. lots of cops pulling over out of towners.. i have a friend that lives down there.. and we were going to take a road trip to see him and his gf.. and go down for harvest season and get to see his harvests since last time he visited it was right after harvesting.. 

and he told me .. to come.. but .. if i wanted to bring anything back with me.. dont bother.. lol. hed send it instead.. to many dudes getting pinched with trafficking charges .


----------



## seek guy (Oct 10, 2014)

Well they don't let people from out of state buy seeds or clones any suggestions


----------



## spek9 (Oct 10, 2014)

I drove through Colorado from Texas on my way through to Canada in June this year.

I had no issues whatsoever crossing out of CO after picking up a 1/4 oz in Denver and driving through Wyoming and Montana. Tossed the rest at the Canadian border though.

I wasn't even worried about being puled over. With it still in the containers and in the bag they give you, it would have been "oh shit officer, I forgot to throw it away!".

-spek


----------

